# Relleno de mar / relleno en el mar



## Juliana256

Hola!
Estoy tratando de definir: ".. el proyecto consiste en un relleno al mar de 10 hectáreas..." pero no tengo claro como se dice este tipo de relleno, al mar.

My try: this project consist of a ten hecter of sea refill.

Tnx


----------



## phantom2007

My try:

"the project consists of the refill of a sea area of ten hectares".


----------



## Juliana256

muchas gracias!


----------



## Poquoson711

I would say "fill" instead of "refill", because that sea area has presumably never been filled before.
"The project consists of filling-in an ocean area of 10 hectares."
or possibly...
"The project consists of the reclamation of 10 hectares of ocean area."
(I personally prefer the word 'ocean', but 'sea' is fine too.)
Read more about land reclamation at
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_reclamation


----------



## Juliana256

Excelent Poquoson711 mil gracias! Thank you very much indeed!


----------



## phantom2007

Wea re not sure whether it is an ocean (Atlantic, Pacific) of one of the so many Seas we have in Europe and in the world in general


----------



## Poquoson711

phantom2007 said:


> Wea re not sure whether it is an ocean (Atlantic, Pacific) of one of the so many Seas we have in Europe and in the world in general


A very good point. I had not thought of that, probably because I've never lived near a 'sea'.


----------



## phantom2007

What about the Caribbean Sea? I think it is in your area.


----------



## Poquoson711

phantom2007 said:


> What about the Caribbean Sea? I think it is in your area.



I've never visited it.  The cruise ship commercials that I've heard only refer to it as "the Caribbean".  I've mostly heard the words "sea" and "sea-side" in British stories, though of course I understand them easily enough.  I would suggest using the terminology that is most common among the people who live closest to the water body in question, whether they call it an ocean, sea, bay, or whatever.


----------



## phantom2007

The names of the water bodies are common in all type of maps. Some like the "North Sea" or the "Mediterranean Sea" are commonly on the News, though for different reasons. There are, however, three subdivisions of the main oceans: "El océano Indico", "el océano Boreal" y "el océano Austral" All the rest are called "Seas"

In Spanish we have both words "mar" y "océano" and in general there is little confusion. Nobody would call the Mediterranean sea  El "Océano mediterráneo" The opposite "el mar atlántico" would be less questionable and I have seen it sometimes.


----------

